# Can Miniatures Jog?



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,

Can miniature size poodles make good running partners for short slow jogs?

We have not yet decided if we should get a standard or miniature. I lean towards the standard because I know that it could jog with me in the morning.

But I read that miniatures make fair jogging partners. I don't go long or fast. When I used to run with my step-daughters lab it just seemed to walk fast. The typical run I would want to do with my dog is only 2-3 miles - at a snail pace. I know of course that any dog would have to become accustomed to running and get into shape. 

My wife says get either, but I think she might be leaning towards a mini.

Any comments would be most appreciated!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

A miniature will be able to jog fine... just not for very very long periods of time.

We love our standard, and if you are in the Sacramento area we have a breeder we can suggest.
Moose is only 40lbs probably the size of a large miniature (my guess?) and he runs 3-4 miles just fine. He loves it, he will make himself so tired running he falls to the ground later to pass out!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2008)

ToddW said:


> A miniature will be able to jog fine... just not for very very long periods of time.


Are your sure? I just read about a miniature poodle that has run in 30 mile races with its owner. Its name is JIB. You can google that name with the word poodle and you will find the site. 

Does the breeder in Sacramento you know breed miniatures? Please let me know.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Minatures can definitely make great jogging partners. The one I had as a kid used to jog with me all the time, and 3 miles was my minimum. I don't jog anymore, but I do hike with my current miniature. For every 4 miles that I do, he must do at least 8 off-leash. "Tired" for him means "trots by my side" instead of "run off and sniff all the interesting things."


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Are your sure? I just read about a miniature poodle that has run in 30 mile races with its owner. Its name is JIB. You can google that name with the word poodle and you will find the site.
> 
> Does the breeder in Sacramento you know breed miniatures? Please let me know.


Sure it can do 30 mile races but not weekend after weekend... at least it would be unhealthy in my opinion.

Nope, only standards.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

ToddW said:


> Sure it can do 30 mile races but not weekend after weekend... at least it would be unhealthy in my opinion.


Well, it's unhealthy for humans to do 30 mile races weekend after weekend, too.  But she's talking about 3 mile jogs... very different. I don't see why a miniature wouldn't be up for that.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

rmillstein said:


> Well, it's unhealthy for humans to do 30 mile races weekend after weekend, too.  But she's talking about 3 mile jogs... very different. I don't see why a miniature wouldn't be up for that.


I agree.


----------

